# Does Anyone Know?



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonjour mes amis

My latest acquisition arrived today here in deepest France. Cromwell 17 jewels, marked C MOORE St IVES. All the research I've done has only shown up that Clement Moore was known to have had a jewelers shop in St Ives Cambridgeshire between 1936 and the early 1940's. Obviously he had his mark added to some Cromwell watches but I've not been able to find any more information on Cromwell or of Clement Moore himself, does anyone know anything about the Marque?

















Thanks

JTF


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Bonjour mes amis
> 
> My latest acquisition arrived today here in deepest France. Cromwell 17 jewels, marked C MOORE St IVES. All the research I've done has only shown up that Clement Moore was known to have had a jewelers shop in St Ives Cambridgeshire between 1936 and the early 1940's. ..


That's in remarkably good nick for an oldie, but I would say looks more like late 1950s?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour mes amis
> ...


I agree with you, it's a nice old watch though, be it more likely to be a 50's one, the info came from a Mr Burn-Murdoch of the Norris Museum in St Ives. I'll check again, maybe he got his forties and fifties confused. I'd still like to know a bit about Cromwell though

JtF


----------



## Sian Arulanantham (Mar 30, 2013)

C Moore was Clement Charles Moore, my great grandfather. He was born on 22 Jan 1889 in Halifax and was from a family of pawnbrokers, watchmakers and jewelers. Clement, known as Mr Tick Tock, moved to St Ives looking for work around 1915. He married my great grand mother, Olive Ellen Waldock, on 26 February 1916 - it was Olive that kept him in St Ives  He then set up his own business in Carlisle Terrace. He worked there as a watchmaker and jeweler until he died of a heart attack in 1955. This was way before I was born, but I remember visiting my great grandmother when I way a little girl. She was still living in Carlisle Terrace in the house next to what was the shop. Therefore, your watch must be pre 1955.

Its great to see some of his work. I had all my jewelry from his shop stolen in a burglary a few years back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Sian, and welcome to the forum. Nice to see another girl here. Very informative first post....I think you'll fit in well here! :welcome: :rltb:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice to see someone new from the westcountry, thanks Sian and how great to have that sort of history on a watch from a member of the family, welcome to the forum !


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome, Sian and what a great story. It's always good to see someone able to put flesh on the bones of a historic find.:buba:


----------

